# Jersey Größe?



## Phil DeLonge (21. März 2009)

Ich wollte mir für diese Saison ein paar Jerseys zulegen. Leider weiß ich nur nicht welche Größe. Normal hab ich in T-shirts M-L obwohl mir L dabei meist erst nach ein paar Wäschen richtig passt. Ich frage weil ich auch noch die Protektoren unterbringen muss. Im Winter hab ich immer über den Protektoren einen XL Pulli getragen...Kann ich die Größe so übernehmen oder fallen Jerseys grundsätzlich automatisch größer aus??

Angepeilt als Jersey sind:

*Hope - Trikot DH langarm 

**Maloja Forest Freeride Longsleeve wood/leaf*

und

*Fox Attack L/S Jersey 09 black*


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. März 2009)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey Misfit (24. März 2009)

die jerseys haben grundsätzlich einen lockeren schnitt,
aber eine lösung nach schema f gibt es nich...


----------



## Karthoum (24. März 2009)

hab mir heute das attack-jersey in L gekauft. ich bin so m die 1,80cm groß und wiege etwa 77kg, normalerweise trag ich in meinen t-shirts größe M. musste das jersey aber in L nehmen, damit noch nen safetyjacket drunter passt.
mfg alex


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. März 2009)

Jo ich bin etwas über 1,90 und wiege knappe 78 Kilo.


----------



## Infernal (24. März 2009)

ich nehm bei jerseys grundsätzlich einfach das größte das es gibt, wobei ich bei den meisten shirts m, manchmal auch s trage...

mfg alex


----------



## timson1000 (24. März 2009)

Hab ne spezielle Frage: es geht um das Troy Lee Air Gp Trikot ...bin 1,84m bei nur 68kg, mags am liebsten mittelweit....sollte wenn möglich mit und ohne Dainese Armor Jacket passen, M oder L?


----------



## DJ Dave 'n' Jan (7. August 2009)

hat jemand erfahrung mit der madass und nem jersey? ich weiß da größenmäßig auch nicht was ich nehmen soll. ich glaube die madass fällt relativ klein aus und ich hab deshalb ne xl. is jetzt halt die frage, ob n L jersey da noch reicht, oder ob ich gleich nen XL nehmen sollte
würd mich über hilfe freun


----------



## R.C. (7. August 2009)

DJ Dave 'n' Jan schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit der madass und nem jersey? ich weiß da größenmäßig auch nicht was ich nehmen soll. ich glaube die madass fällt relativ klein aus und ich hab deshalb ne xl. is jetzt halt die frage, ob n L jersey da noch reicht, oder ob ich gleich nen XL nehmen sollte



Er wird dir wohl nicht viel helfen, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich ein Madass in M habe und meine Thor Jerseys in M genau darueber passen (nicht zu eng oder weit) und ich die auch ohne Panzer noch tragen kann.

Die Groesse hilft dir aber sowieso nicht viel, da auch die Jerseys verschieden geschnitten sind, du muesstet also dazusagen, welches du willst.


----------



## DJ Dave 'n' Jan (7. August 2009)

kann ich machen:
ich will mir n O'neal hardwear jersey zulegen 
ich schätze mal (,weil du M und M hast und weil es bei mir beides O'neal ist), dass ich n XL jersey vertragen kann oda?


----------



## R.C. (7. August 2009)

DJ Dave 'n' Jan schrieb:


> kann ich machen:
> ich will mir n O'neal hardwear jersey zulegen
> ich schätze mal (,weil du M und M hast und weil es bei mir beides O'neal ist), dass ich n XL jersey vertragen kann oda?



Ich wuerde sagen, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ Dave 'n' Jan (30. September 2009)

habe jetz übrigens mein jersey. falls es i-wann mal i-jemand hilft is gut:
des xl jersey war n bisle groß (kam mir wie n vorhang vor ) hat dann zwar gut gepasst, aber ich fands bisle extrem, vorallem ohne protektorenweste drunter .
mit L gehts grad so mit protektorenweste un zum so anziehn gehts dann au.


----------

